# Tastatur



## lyza (7. April 2008)

Hi, mein Asus Notebook W1000 schreibt bei den Tasten J, K, L, Ö immer nur die Zahlen 1, 2, 3 bzw. bei Ö das Plus-Zeichen. Unter Extras, Tastatur, zurücksetzen habe ich erfolglos versucht, die Buchstaben wieder zu bekommen. 
Kann mir jemand helfen ?
Gruss, lyza


----------



## robgeb (7. April 2008)

nummernfeld aussschalten ;-)


----------

